# Just scheduled PCD 1/05/09



## shm323 (Oct 20, 2007)

Just scheduled pickup of my 09' 328 at the Performance Delivery Center. I ordered my car through Grady BMW out of Mobile in late Sept and they modified an existing order for me. I am currently in Iraq and cant be any happier with the service from Grady, everything has been very professional. I highly recommend them and cant wait til January. :thumbup:


----------



## kaldenbk (Aug 25, 2008)

shm323 said:


> Just scheduled pickup of my 09' 328 at the Performance Delivery Center. I ordered my car through Grady BMW out of Mobile in late Sept and they modified an existing order for me. I am currently in Iraq and cant be any happier with the service from Grady, everything has been very professional. I highly recommend them and cant wait til January. :thumbup:


That's awesome and I am very happy for you! :thumbup:

Of course you didn't need a new 328 to make you look forward to January, did you? We look forward to you coming home saftely too. and thank you for serving your country! :thumbup:

Brian


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

shm323 said:


> Just scheduled pickup of my 09' 328 at the Performance Delivery Center. I ordered my car through Grady BMW out of Mobile in late Sept and they modified an existing order for me. I am currently in Iraq and cant be any happier with the service from Grady, everything has been very professional. I highly recommend them and cant wait til January. :thumbup:


Congrats! I look forward to meeting you in January :thumbup:

As mentioned above... Thank you for serving our country which allows us to have the freedoms we have come to expect in our everyday lives :thumbup: I wish you the best of luck over there and a safe return home!


----------



## shm323 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the support, and no I dont need a new car to look forward to coming back, it is quite a nice welcome back present to myself though  I was home in Oct for R+R and was amazed how much the US has changed in 12 months. Also, I couldn't help but laugh at some of the trivial issues people were getting all worked up about, too funny.

Jon, look forward to meeting you and the accelerator on a track car


Also, there are alot of BMW cars in Iraq, Saddam had good taste.


----------



## darkchild001 (Sep 13, 2008)

SHM323,
Did you use the military sales program? If not were you able to get a better deal throught that dealer? I am deployed too and i am planning on placing my order on 1 Nov.


----------



## shm323 (Oct 20, 2007)

I looked at the MSP and decided against it for two reasons. 

1. I had a really strict window in which I needed to have the car produced/delivered (I sold my car before I deployed). The dealership was able to get my car to the PCD exactly when I asked for it.

2. The price advantage through MSP wasn't great enough to sway me to go through them. I am pleased with the X over invoice and the service I got by talking to the dealership CA on R+R.

If you are stationed out of Germany then the MSP would make sense as you dont have to pay the import taxes, unfortunately I'm deployed out of Fort Bragg.


----------



## darkchild001 (Sep 13, 2008)

According to the military sale CA i talked to import tax is covered in the delivery fee, you do however have to pay your state sales tax. If you dont mind my asking how much you payed and what options you got?


----------



## King Tut (Oct 10, 2008)

I drove through Grady BMWs lot a couple months back when I made a trip to Mobile. I was disappointed they had no M3s to look at. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## shm323 (Oct 20, 2007)

I think the "delivery fee" is the additional 2100 you have to pay, I may be wrong, and if I am I aplogize. Bottom line is, I feel more comfortable meeting the guy I'm spending 40,000+ with in person. On that note, the options I got were

328 coupe, black saph, black dakota

Sport
Prem
Heated Seats
Nav
Ipod/USB
Logic-7
Comfort Access

Paid 1500 over invoice, which I know is more than average, but the level of service and accomodations that Grady has given me is well deserving of the few hundred extra. Sending documentation for PDC and general car stuff back and forth to Iraq is not a normal procedure. 

Tut: Thanks, they have at least 1 M3 now, I sat in it


----------

